# I won't be on the site for the next 2 weeks...



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

... moving house, redecorating, getting internet connection at new house etc etc etc.
Not sure I'll have much time to get to the forum so any prolems, issues, complaints etc etc will be delt with by Jae alone.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Good luck with the new house and stuff Kev 
With all that going on 2 weeks will fly by.
You may want to unlock the GTi thread before you go or it will hang around till your back. 
Cheers DXN


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Update - dunno when I'll be back - more work needed that we thought.
For all lost passwords etc Jae should be contacted.


----------

